# Can you prune an orchid flower stem ?



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a LG ludisia discolor and the flower spike has grown up into the top of the tank . Can I cut back the spike or will that be detrimental to the plant ?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

If the spike is pushing all its blooms than sure you can cut it back. If not you when you cut the spike back you may be taking half a bloom here half there and have half flowers. I had the same thing happen to me when mine bloomed for the first time. It went straight to the top. I tried to play around with it and off it came. I was pissed at myself for I also broke my tolumnia the same way. IMO be careful with your blooms.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine got so tall, I finally cut it off and placed the bloom stalk in a bud vase. It's been in my kitchen window now for a couple of weeks and continues to open.

I ended up having to remove it because I was redoing the tank.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people grow jewel orchids in the terrarium for the foliage and the flowers are pretty incidental. It is actually better for the growth of the plant's vegetation to remove the flower spike (usually before it blooms, but in flower also works). Just take the spike down to where the last leaves are growing.

Good luck! Richard in Staten Island.


----------

